# Cant Get Aluminum Lawn Chairs



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Why in the heck doesn't someone make aluminum folding lawn chairs anymore? 
They are nice and light and don't rust like the heavy steel ones. The only 
ones I can find are the very short beach chairs and some of the old ones on 
eBay sold as "retro" furniture. We always kept 2 in the back of the pickup 
handy for impromptu picnics when traveling.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

rtavi said:


> Why in the heck doesn't someone make aluminum folding lawn chairs anymore?
> They are nice and light and don't rust like the heavy steel ones. The only
> ones I can find are the very short beach chairs and some of the old ones on
> eBay sold as "retro" furniture. We always kept 2 in the back of the pickup
> handy for impromptu picnics when traveling.


You can order these chairs and the replacement webbing on the net. Here are 2 sights that I know of( there may be more ) I have not ordered from them yet,but have friends that have they are happy with them.

http://www.lawnchairusa.com and also http://www.chaircarepatio.com/

Happy Camping.........Luckylynn


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

luckylynn said:


>


You can order these chairs and the replacement webbing on the net. Here are 2 sights that I know of( there may be more ) I have not ordered from them yet,but have friends that have they are happy with them.

http://www.lawnchairusa.com and also http://www.chaircarepatio.com/

Happy Camping.........Luckylynn
[/quote]
Thanks Lynn. I have looked for 2 years and gave up last year. Then I posted today and two people gave me this site. I really appreciate it. Especialy like the repair parts. I couldnt find new webbing and particularly the clips until now. I stil have two good frames.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

luckylynn said:


>


You can order these chairs and the replacement webbing on the net. Here are 2 sights that I know of( there may be more ) I have not ordered from them yet,but have friends that have they are happy with them.

http://www.lawnchairusa.com and also http://www.chaircarepatio.com/

Happy Camping.........Luckylynn
[/quote]
Thanks Lynn. I have looked for 2 years and gave up last year. Then I posted today and two people gave me this site. I really appreciate it. Especialy like the repair parts. I couldnt find new webbing and particularly the clips until now. I stil have two good frames.








[/quote]

Glad I was able to help someone on the sight. .......I have received so much help it is great to be ale to give back some of it.

Happy Camping, Lynn


----------



## jwaliff (Sep 9, 2011)

I was in Menards a few weeks ago and saw some.I couldn't resist and had to buy one for nostalgic reasons.It seems to be made better than the old ones and I enjoy it.


----------

